# comment ouvrir les ports sur livebox



## jorjekone (16 Février 2006)

salut qui pour m'aider a ouvrir les ports de ma livebox car g une connection wifi vers ma livebox et quand je surf c tres long a afficher les pages et on m'a dit d'ouvrir les ports qui peux m'aider


----------



## SergeD (16 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
une question en guise de réponse
LiveBox Sagem ou LiveBox Inventel?

un lien utile: http://svmmaclecarnet.vnunet.fr/2005/12/la_livebox_comp.html


----------



## jorjekone (16 Février 2006)

c une inventel


----------



## Anabys (17 Février 2006)

Ouvrir les ports (enfin, les rediriger) n'aura aucune incidence sur la vitesse de ta connexion. On t'a mal renseigné.

PS: essaie d'éviter le langage SMS...


----------

